# How to spread LASS on different hard drives?



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 19, 2009)

Today I tried to set up a super template with LASS (16bit) but as the library streams from one HD only I get crackles. Is it possible to spread the lib over 4 hard drives and have Kontakt still show it in library view?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll find lots of information here: http://audiobro.com/forums/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll find lots of information here: http://audiobro.com/forums/


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 19, 2009)

My new i7 (running x64) - all LASS divisi groups playing - will not bring the new farm unit to its knees. Really sold on the i7 - quite a speedy beast.

Just a suggestion if you are in a position to upgrade.


Rob


(I like it so much I am upgrading my Master to an i7/12 gb machine 6 months earlier than planned (running duo quad now with 8 gb ram on Master - but with new VEPRO template (many VSTis / VSL on all) with 48-58 GB ram of template across 4 PC's - I am at about 59% cpu - idle (latency set to 256K) on Master.

If I create a 'dense' orchestration for a project - I start getting pops/crackles and have to increase latency to 512K - workable but not desirable. Thus the upgrade move early.)


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Ned.

Rob, I just upgraded to a Mac Pro. The crackling is with all 4 sections and all legato divisis playing at once. I guess thats a hard drive related thing, buffer size 384 ...
CPU hardly moves. I'll experiment a little further.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 19, 2009)

Andreas Moisa @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Thanks Ned.
> 
> Rob, I just upgraded to a Mac Pro. The crackling is with all 4 sections and all legato divisis playing at once. I guess thats a hard drive related thing, buffer size 384 ...
> CPU hardly moves. I'll experiment a little further.



What's your latency?

And are you playing in legato mode? or playing chords with all those patches loaded?

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 19, 2009)

The buffer size is 384 with a RME HDSPe Multiface. I'm just noodling around legato lines but with all LP Speed patches (where possible) loaded. I'm on Nuendo and K4.

Other patches like short articulations are fine, just the legato ones are troubling me.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 19, 2009)

specific thread on the LASS / AudioBro forum:

http://audiobro.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 19, 2009)

how do you register for audiobro forum? what is the 10 digit serial number? the serial number that comes with LASS is considerably more than 10 digits.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 19, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> how do you register for audiobro forum? what is the 10 digit serial number? the serial number that comes with LASS is considerably more than 10 digits.






> To get instant access to the support forum, click on "Register", fill out your user name and password, and enter *the first 10 digits of LASS's 25 digit serial number*. Entering the LASS serial number is a one-time-only step needed to join the audiobro support forum.



:D 

I didn't want to subject everyone to entering 25 digits... :mrgreen:


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 20, 2009)

Update:
I spread the patches on two drives, but I still get crackles, which are as I found out ASIO Spikes. But what is that exactly? My CPU meter shows no real activity.
And this is only with the LP Speed Patches.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 20, 2009)

> I didn't want to subject everyone to entering 25 digits...



i tried that. it didn't work. i'll have another go.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 20, 2009)

ok i got it to work, but that thread will not help the OP here.

the issue is that the latency you have set up is still too low. if you are using KMS with kontakt 3.5, you are actually not streaming from HDD, but streaming from RAM. i too had problems with crackling even with just the lightest of loads. setting plogue to 512 sample latency did the trick and i believe the reason has to do with the way and time it takes for kontakt to process some of the scripts. there are real time decisions that have to be made in regards to what samples to play with some of the scripts. take the legato portamento for example. it may be that kontakt simply requires 512 samples worth of time in order to figure out which sample to access by the time it should be triggered. this could be an issue regardless clock speed or cpu strain - it just simply needs that amount of time to work out what to do because that is the way kontakt is programmed.

since switching to 512 samples in plogue, i am running: 
- full LASS
- Symphobia strings (arco modwheel/pizz/stacc etc)
- The trumpet (absolutely must have 512 samples to get this to work properly)
- Full SAM brass
- Symphobia Brass
- Ivory
- Evolve
- AIR
- Symphobia FX

many tracks of audio and lots of exs isntruments in logic. no crackling - and all off one computer (8-core). latency is tolerable if not as good as if you were playing the instrument within logic, or via rewire.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 22, 2009)

In the options of Nuendo set the audio priority to high or something like that. I'm not in front of the DAW atm.


----------



## guayalex (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm trying to build a low latency Setup. If LASS really needs 512 Buffer (in Bidule) that would mean anything else has to run on this high latency. In this sense it wouldn't even make sense setting up fast PCs but would make more sense just using slow PCs as the Latency has to be at 512 anyway. 

Therefore I'd really like to know how are the experiences of VE-Pro Useres (with Latency / Buffer Settings) how low can the settings be before crackles and pops start?
I'd like to know this before buying LASS because I'd like to know which hardware I've to buy before I get LASS. Unfortunately the AudioBro.com is closed for LASS-owners only. :? So any real world experiences ?


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 26, 2009)

> Therefore I'd really like to know how are the experiences of VE-Pro Useres (with Latency / Buffer Settings) how low can the settings be before crackles and pops start?
> I'd like to know this before buying LASS because I'd like to know which hardware I've to buy before I get LASS. Unfortunately the AudioBro.com is closed for LASS-owners only. So any real world experiences



well, i am very doubtful that VEpro would make any difference to the buffer requirement kontakt demands - and lets be clear the 'problem' lies with kontakt - not necessarily LASS. you will have exactly the same issues with "The Trumpet' which also uses extremely extensive scripting. my completely uninformed and unqualified suspicion is that there is a certain amount of time required for kontakt to run the scripts - they are time dependent not necessarily processor dependent - or it may have to do with kontakt music server.

please note my earlier post. even the most minimal of setups causes the crackling and glitching with just one or two sounds going and 256, yet at 512 suddenly i can run the world. ridiculously large setups - full LASS divisi 'the trumpet' going nuts, drumming, huge numbers of plug-ins and samples going full tilt + video and many audio tracks- no glitching whatsoever, pristine sound, all on one computer. cpu usage is modest and in fact i am often here surfing around while i bounce down in real time. draw your own conclusions.


----------



## guayalex (Oct 26, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> my completely uninformed and unqualified suspicion is that there is a certain amount of time required for kontakt to run the scripts - they are time dependent not necessarily processor dependent - or it may have to do with kontakt music server.



To tell the truth: Your suspcions are extremly evident and astute. So I'm convinced with that. Its because you have figured that out in. The Glitches only occur with the Combination of a) heavy scripted Kontakt Instruments and b) Buffer settings under 512. I wonder this discovery is not more common being that important!



stevenson-again @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> please note my earlier post. even the most minimal of setups causes the crackling and glitching with just one or two sounds going and 256, yet at 512 suddenly i can run the world.



Which I consider a proof!

It wouldn't matter to me that much to have a 512 Setting for LASS and the Trumpet if that wouldn't mean that the whole VE-Pro Setup has to have that high latency and all the other instruments are affected by those few instruments (The Trumpet and LASS Legato patches) which in this case are the weakest link in the chain. (A chain only being as strong as the weakest element) You can heave the super cool VE PRo-Software which allows such a low latancy, a 8-core Mac Pro as Master, the fastest i7 core PCs with Windows 7 and 2000 Mhz DDR3 as slaves and if one wants to use LASS everything is foreced to work as it would on an G5 Quad with 1 Middle class PC at 512 which somehow sucks a little. 

I know I'm trying to grasp a straw (as we use to say in germany) still being curious (though with very small hope) if other people can reach better results with other configs (for example Windows 7 Slaves with fast DDR3 RAM) Its because I've allready my 8-core Mac Pro and wonder if its worth buying a really fast PC Slave or just stick with a cheep one. Of course it much looks like a top notch fast PC will have no advantage compared with a slow PC if mainly used for LASS. Its even more than that. Your Discovery even indicates that having the library spread over 2 PCs wouldn't be much benefit over 1 PC. 

Besides my little hopes to hear a "positive" reply on Latency your observations and your provided Info are extremely worthy, well figured out and not even bad news overall. It's GOOD news for the wallet :mrgreen:


----------



## guayalex (Oct 26, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> my completely uninformed and unqualified suspicion is that there is a certain amount of time required for kontakt to run the scripts - they are time dependent not necessarily processor dependent - or it may have to do with kontakt music server.



To tell the truth: Your suspcions are extremly evident and astute. So I'm convinced with that. Its because you have figured that out in. The Glitches only occur with the Combination of a) heavy scripted Kontakt Instruments and b) Buffer settings under 512. I wonder this discovery is not more common being that important!



stevenson-again @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> please note my earlier post. even the most minimal of setups causes the crackling and glitching with just one or two sounds going and 256, yet at 512 suddenly i can run the world.



Which I consider a proof!

It wouldn't matter to me that much to have a 512 Setting for LASS and the Trumpet if that wouldn't mean that the whole VE-Pro Setup has to have that high latency and all the other instruments are affected by those few instruments (The Trumpet and LASS Legato patches) which in this case are the weakest link in the chain. (A chain only being as strong as the weakest element) You can heave the super cool VE PRo-Software which allows such a low latancy, a 8-core Mac Pro as Master, the fastest i7 core PCs with Windows 7 and 2000 Mhz DDR3 as slaves and if one wants to use LASS everything is foreced to work as it would on an G5 Quad with 1 Middle class PC at 512 which somehow sucks a little. 

I know I'm trying to grasp a straw (as we use to say in germany) still being curious (though with very small hope) if other people can reach better results with other configs (for example Windows 7 Slaves with fast DDR3 RAM) Its because I've allready my 8-core Mac Pro and wonder if its worth buying a really fast PC Slave or just stick with a cheep one. Of course it much looks like a top notch fast PC will have no advantage compared with a slow PC if mainly used for LASS. Its even more than that. Your Discovery even indicates that having the library spread over 2 PCs wouldn't be much benefit over 1 PC. 

Besides my little hopes to hear a "positive" reply on Latency your observations and your provided Info are extremely worthy, well figured out and not even bad news overall. It's GOOD news for the wallet :mrgreen:


----------

